# Secular musician, and also a Christian... Who thinks I'm going to hell?



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 14, 2009)

I have seen a lot of talk about secular music. Here is the deal, I am a singer... I sell my music to make a living, along with many other things that I do. I sing Christian music as well. I don't cuss in my music. My songs are real as they come, happy, sad, hurt, everything. I found a way to make my music reach people from all walks of life. And even after shows I find people asking me about my inspiration, and when I tell them Christ they are receptive. I touch more lives in a secular atmosphere than in a Christian one. So tell me this, Who thinks I'm wrong??? Let me know your thoughts? I am very curious. I'm still going to be the same after this thread however, so don't believe you are changing me with your opinions, I just think this is a good discussion.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 14, 2009)

Didn't you just post a message saying that peoples coments on this subject in another thread was full of judging? And in that post you called for people to not judge?  But, you are now creating a thread asking people to judge you?  


Interesting.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 14, 2009)

no, if you had read you would notice that I want people's opinion... its different... did I not say I was curious? why did you reply anyways if you're not going to discuss? It's a discussion...


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> no, if you had read you would notice that I want people's opinion... its different... did I not say I was curious? why did you reply anyways if you're not going to discuss? It's a discussion...



Opinion and judging...

So if someone answers your question..Do you think I am going to hell because I am a Secular musician who is also Christian? They are just giving their opinion but not judging you?


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 14, 2009)

Really doesn't matter what we think, right?

That's all up to our merciful God! 

If you have no convictions, then humbly do you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

What in the world?  You are new....hmmmm


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Manushka said:


> Really doesn't matter what we think, right?
> 
> That's all up to our merciful God!
> 
> If you have no convictions, then humbly do you!



ITA! as long as you can sleep at night, believe what you are singing about is righteous, and ok with what the Word says, then do your thing! 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

by the way i would like for you to check this thread out for future reference.
this is all in love!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=50150


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

to the op.. no i dont think you are going to hell.. geeze people cant just answer the question.. i like secular music.. i cant get enough of r and b. and to add dont worry about the comments made.. you are asking us a question.. to me thats not judging.. judging is looking at someones lifestyle not knowing the whole picture and making an opinion of it.. girl... i suggest though u take a break from posting ( no offense) i just know how this forum is .. people will remember you name and use everything you said or do against you christian or not...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> to the op.. no i dont think you are going to hell.. geeze people cant just answer the question.. i like secular music.. i cant get enough of r and b. and to add dont worry about the comments made.. you are asking us a question.. to me thats not judging.. judging is looking at someones lifestyle not knowing the whole picture and making an opinion of it.. girl... i suggest though u take a break from posting ( no offense) i just know how this forum is .. people will remember you name and use everything you said or do against.. christian or not...


I answered in the way I thought was right...and I won't say I was wrong either.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I answered in the way I thought was right...and I won't say I was wrong either.


 

thats fine.. i really wasnt refferring to you.. other people posted in this thread too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> thats fine.. i really wasnt refferring to you.. other people posted in this thread too


I was one of the posters, so when you said "geez, people can't just answer the question" I responded to that.

It's all good though....we must come together in this forum...souls are at stake!

Blessings.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Didn't you just post a message saying that peoples coments on this subject in another thread was full of judging? And in that post you called for people to not judge? But, you are now creating a thread asking people to judge you?
> 
> 
> Interesting.


 


Hi.. correct me please if I am wrong. Isnt it different when ppl ask questions concerning another persons lifestyle in the forum then if someone actually want an opinion on there own lifestyle i think its different... You are right in actuality we are all judging i guess but I think its somewhat diff in this case..


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I was one of the posters, so when you said "geez, people can't just answer the question" I responded to that.
> 
> It's all good though....we must come together in this forum...souls are at stake!
> 
> Blessings.


 


 ok fair enough.. i just feel its unfair when someone ask a question to go all around the bush.. the question was simple so why do we have to make the answer complicated. but as you said you do have the right to speak what you feel..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> ok fair enough.. i just feel its unfair when someone ask a question to go all around the bush.. the question was simple so why do we have to make the answer complicated. but as you said you do have the right to speak what you feel..


I can understand, but speaking about my post...wasn't complicated at all.  What is unfair is when unbelievers see believers acting like the world...that bothers me to no end.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I can understand, but speaking about my post...wasn't complicated at all. What is unfair is when unbelievers see believers acting like the world...that bothers me to no end.


 

unbelivers? who are you referring to. im confused

Lets be real. I am a believer and it would be a straight up lie to sit here and say that believers sometimes dont act up.. myself included.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey again i reread your post .. maybe i was misunderstanding what i was reading.. can you just claify please your statement .


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> hey again i reread your post .. maybe i was misunderstanding what i was reading.. can you just claify please your statement .


No prob....because the CF is public, there are many unbelievers (non-christians) who read this forum and every word that is written therein.  Many have joined and only pm because they don't want to share on this forum because of stuff that are said here, but will share with whom they feel are 'safe' members and there have been many that I have led to Christ because of this and many I have prayed (believers, new posters) with.  

We should look to this forum as a ministry....not a battleground.

That's what I meant....hth.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> No prob....because the CF is public, there are many unbelievers (non-christians) who read this forum and every word that is written therein. Many have joined and only pm because they don't want to share on this forum because of stuff that are said here, but will share with whom they feel are 'safe' members and there have been many that I have led to Christ because of this and many I have prayed (believers, new posters) with.
> 
> We should look to this forum as a ministry....not a battleground.
> 
> That's what I meant....hth.


 

ok gotcha..  i was just wondering why you even stated that in the first place in regards to this thread. I dunno if you were referring to the way I have been responding or if you were just making a general statement.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> ok gotcha..  i was just wondering why you even stated that in the first place in regards to this thread. I dunno if you were referring to the way I have been responding or if you were just making a general statement.


Glad you understand now

Have a great evening!


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Glad you understand now
> 
> Have a great evening!


 

Thanks but you didnt answer my question.. were you referring to the way i was acting or just making a general statement?If you were referring to me I dont think i was acting worldy i was just stating my opinion thats all just like you was and i also stated my frustration just like you did. IF non belivers read this and get a bad vibe then I dunno what do say cause within us as believers we will disagree with each other sometimes. that doesnt make us wordly. I dont think i spoke in a way that should be considered wordly but i will drop the issue because this is not what the thread was about .. 

take care


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

You hellbound, chile!  First train out!  LOL!

No, you're not going to hell (if it exists!).

God manifests his love through more ways than just religion.

If your music is positive and it helps people to sustain, you're helping them, not hurting them.

You're not calling people ugly names, etc.

Inspirational music is God-sent too... keep singing!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> ok gotcha..  i was just wondering why you even stated that in the first place in regards to this thread. I dunno if you were referring to the way I have been responding or if you were just making a general statement.





Inches411 said:


> Thanks but you didnt answer my question.. were you referring to the way i was acting or just making a general statement. If you were referring to me I dont think i was acting worldy i was just stating my opinion thats all just like you was and i also stated my frustration just like you did. IF non belivers read this and get a bad vibe then I dunno what do say cause within us as believers we will disagree with each other sometimes. that doesnt make us wordly. I dont think i spoke in a way that should be considered wordly but i will drop the issue because this is not what the thread was about ..
> 
> take care


You asked a question?  Oh, I thought you were responding to my post...didn't realize that was a question.

Ok....I was speaking about unbelievers....I never called you an unbeliever or that YOU were acting worldly....I was speaking about ALL OF US on this forum and the things that we say to one another that can be like the world, not as christians.

HTH...you take care too.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You asked a question? Oh, I thought you were responding to my post...didn't realize that was a question.
> 
> Ok....I was speaking about unbelievers....I never called you an unbeliever or that YOU were acting worldly....I was speaking about ALL OF US on this forum and the things that we say to one another that can be like the world, not as christians.
> 
> HTH...you take care too.


 

ok understood now.. my fault for not making my question clear.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> ok understood now.. my fault for not making my question clear.


Oh, that's ok sis....have a good evening


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> I have seen a lot of talk about secular music. Here is the deal, I am a singer... I sell my music to make a living, along with many other things that I do. I sing Christian music as well. I don't cuss in my music. My songs are real as they come, happy, sad, hurt, everything. I found a way to make my music reach people from all walks of life. And even after shows I find people asking me about my inspiration, and when I tell them Christ they are receptive. I touch more lives in a secular atmosphere than in a Christian one. So tell me this, Who thinks I'm wrong??? Let me know your thoughts? I am very curious. I'm still going to be the same after this thread however, so don't believe you are changing me with your opinions, I just think this is a good discussion.


 
What I'm about to share is 'on YOUR side.   

Last night I noticed the website in your siggy and I took a look at it. 

*www.ballwrightnow.com*

I don't see anything partcularly 'bad' about it,  as most of us work in secular environments, the entertainment world is truly no exception, but I think you have a 'conviction' about the venue you're in, otherwise you would not have posted and asked what 'we' think about it.   

And this does not say that you are doing something wrong or that you are in sin, neither are you a bad person.   Not at all.    However, on the contrary, whenever we ask for someone elses' views, thoughts, opinions, it's ususally because we have a 'question' within ourselves about what we are doing, is it right or wrong (even when we defend it, for defense is most often the basis of a conviction).   

My Dad would always tell us that if we're so sure about it, then why ask him if it's right or wrong and why preface the question with reasons to  justify why we do what we do, when no one has asked us, other than our conscience. 

If you say that you're going to continue with what you are doing anyway, no matter what anyone says/thinks, then why ask for other's opinions, unless.................

You have a 'conviction' about it.   Something is in your heart that doesn't feel at total peace. 

Let me say this.   This a a good thing for you to ask.  Because it shows that you've been hearing the voice of God and the promptings of the Holy Spirit who is always there to lead and guide us into all truth.   

Because God loves us and protects us, there may be somethiing ahead in this 'life' you've chosen, that presents a danger to your walk, your witness, and maybe even your life.    

One of the biggest dangers in the securlar world for Christians is 'compromise' and back sliding.   It is and always will be.  The world does not yield to conscience; it justifies all that it does as what is right for them and no one else. 

And do not think for one moment that you are exempt from it.   satan will use your love for this life of singing to sift you as wheat and to destroy you.  he's done it to others, why not you; afterall it's his arena, his turf, his playground in the world of entertainment.   

Already he has fulfilled his role with you as the 'accuser of the brethren'.  he is standing before the thone of God, perched and ready to point the finger at God, accusing you of what you've chosen to do .... further with your career.  

It appears that you have a conviction in your spirit, and it is indeed there, for you are seeking confirmation from 'other' Christians, to sense if they think  you are really doing something wrong.  

Singing is not the sin.  But the environment may be and the source.  There may be 'spirits' around you that do not please God and after awhile, 'we' as Christians will tune them out, to give us peace in what we do.  We become deaf to the voice of reason and guidance.   

God understands your need for provision and He also understands the passion you have for the gift He has given you in singing.  It's hard out there in the industry.  And as sure as your skin is Black, you WILL compromise just to stay above water.   

And it happens so supbtly.   Tiny measures of compromise enter in to this life you've chosen, until you're right where satan wants you.   he will have you dependent upon this venue for your livelihood and also for the love and admiration that it brings; the acceptance that comes from being talented.     Trust me... I know.    

*The Path of Compromise ...*

* Competing just to stay on top or let alone in the pool.    How far will you go to compete or to be accepted above the new kid on the block who sings much better or has a new spin that you've never tried or mastered.

Look at the twins, Tia and Tamera Mowry.   The TV show, The Game.  Here we have a fully confessed Christian who delved into a character in total and complete oppostite of her witness as a Christian.   Why?  Was acting that important to her to compromise her faith in the Lord?

Each of us can name, one Chrisitian after another who has gone into the world ...with the claim of making 'THE' Difference only to end up behaving and living what they claimed they'd set a standard against.  

Something is going on in your world that is not upon God's standard.  It's 'there', you've seen it, you've been warned about it, you know it or you've been trying to quench the voice of it that beckons you.   

Now a days, too many Christians are saying 'what's okay which in God's heart, it's not okay.    

Compromise.  

_Whatever we compromise to get, we will ultimately lose.  _

There is a prayer that keeps me focused ... 

_Lead me not, into temptation, deliver 'us' from 'all' evil._ 

-----------------------
I'm also beginning to understand something that you shared in your other thread about 'rules' and Christians' judging.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 15, 2009)

Do you think that you are going to hell OP? I can't answer this question because it's not up to me to grant anyone salvation. Let the Holy Spirit be your guide on these things.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2009)

At this point in my life, I like to keep all of me focused on God and if there is anything that takes me away from it I get rid of it. In terms of you going to hell. I could never answer that only the Father in heaven determines that and for me to say anything about who is or who isn't is sin on me. That is judgement.  We all have to have our own convictions about whatever we do in accordance to the word of God. God blessed you with a voice. *use it according to his will and purpose*, if you do you won't be able to hold the gates closed with the overflow.  All that we do, we do (must) to glorify God and if singings is how you glorify God then sing on, but this must be in your heart and mind that that is why you sing. I don't listen to secular music of any kind. My own personal convictions was that it was glorifying the prince of darkness and most times it made me feel angry or made me think about sex or something that someone did that really bothered me. why have my heart filled with that when I can be praising God and seeing all his beauty and hearing it constantly keep my focused on God. So amen to spiritual music.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh gawd...ahem.

But onto the question itself...I'd be careful about asking other opinions on what merits hell and what doesn't.  You'll get a variety of opinions and I don't want anyone's "untruths" to hurt you at all.  Like others posted, most everyone works in a secular environment.  Just do you and ask G-d directly what it is He wants you to do...skip everybody else.  Thing is, if G-d gave you a talent and a desire...maybe it's He who's putting you in that position to use it.  You don't have to live your life spewing out the gospel at every waking moment to every single passerby.  What about quietly living out your faith?  That speaks louder than anything.  Just live your faith...I shy away from bible beaters/screamers/thumpers/judgers.  You probably know what I mean lol.  Just live righteously...and that might make some people cringe and some others find their freedom lol.  I wish you well...I wish you Grammy's.


----------



## empressaja (Jun 15, 2009)

Do I think one would go to hell because of this ? No! I think this is completely between you and God. Find out what he says about what your singing.   God Bless Sis !


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 15, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> My songs are real as they come, happy, sad, hurt, everything. I found a way to make my music reach people from all walks of life. And even after shows I find people asking me about my inspiration, and when I tell them Christ they are receptive.




U2 has sung several songs for G-d.  Bono is a christian as are several other band members.  I think it was the Edge that wanted to leave the group at one time because he became so religious.  They have a strong social conscience which is living out their christianity, not shoving it down people's throats and looking the other direction when it comes to issues the Church can and should be involved in rather than taking a blind eye approach to.  

But look at these lyrics.  They have several meanings...all leading back to G-d Himself.  I think he's honoring his mother who passed on, the Virgin Mary was bore the Christ child who "magnifies the L-rd,"  as both of these roles, all mothers and specifically the one who bore Jesus, as the magnifier of G-d, to the Supreme One.  It's pretty deep.  

*Magnificent lyrics*

Magnificent
Magnificent

I was born
*I was born to be with you*
In this space and time
After that and ever after I haven't had a clue
Only to break rhyme
This foolishness can leave a heart black and blue

Only love, only love can leave such a mark
*But only love, only love can heal such a sca*r

I was born
*I was born to sing for you
I didn’t have a choice but to lift you up*
And sing whatever song you wanted me to
*I give you back my voice*
From the womb my first cry, it was a joyful noise…

Only love, only love can leave such a mark
But only love, only love can heal such a scar

*Justified till we die, you and I will magnify
The Magnificent
Magnificent*

Only love, only love can leave such a mark
But only love, only love unites our hearts

Justified till we die, you and I will magnify
The Magnificent
Magnificent
Magnificent 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s_CXOOgidA


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 16, 2009)

*u guys r fun*

*oh Shimmie, thanks for checkin out the site...*
and i don't know if its that i feel a conviction, i just really would like to know why Christians are so afraid of secular music... its something that I have never understood...
i think maybe i would like to feel a conviction about it, if that was correct, but i just don't...
maybe that makes me uber different, maybe that makes me separated from Christ... i don't really know?
i was hopin you ladies could give me some thoughts as i think about these things
*and everyone... im an exaggerator lol i know i'm not going to hell that's just how i talk... i 4got nobody on here knows me lol*


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2009)

sometimes secular music can open the doors in the mind and lead someone into sin.  we have to guard our ears.  music plays a big part in folks' emotions.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 16, 2009)

This Christian is 'afraid' of secular music because there are things that I don't want my mind on. I want my mind on Christ and His love and His will. I do not want my mind on sex, derogatory language, rims, drugs and whatever else frivolous things people sing or rap about these days. That stuff gets down in my spirit and has me all messed up sometimes. I'd rather just guard my ears and eyes than have to deal with the consequences of not being obedient to my convictions. Besides there are so many different genres of Christian music for me to choose from. All of my musical needs are met.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> *u guys r fun*
> 
> *oh Shimmie, thanks for checkin out the site...*
> and i don't know if its that i feel a conviction, i just really would like to know why Christians are so afraid of secular music... its something that I have never understood...
> ...


  You're kidding me, right?    

Why would you 'think', assume, determine, or judge that Christians are "Afraid" of secular music.?    Where does this misconception come from?   It appears that you''re passing ummerited judgments upon those who have a different walk with the Lord.    

I think we need to define what secular means to Christians, which is 'separate from God'.   

 The posts/threads you've read here are from True Believers who want nothing of this world to separate their spiritual growth or journey that God has them on.   And although it may 'appear' staange, odd, over the top or even   Not all of us are 'called' to join the world's mode of living.  In the same manner that God called Abraham to come out from among his family and be separate unto God, it's the same for those whose hearts have been called away from the rudiments of this world.  

While many of 'us' are in the secular arena, adjoining ourselves to secular activities and pass it off as being a 'light' unto those (in darkness) who see us, yet we are doing the same as they are doing. I'm in this secular arena, I know what's going on.   

However, those who have chosen to be separate from it, are the very ones on their faces before God, night and day, interceding on our behalf, without hesitation or fail, just so secular 'involved' Christians like 'us' can still stand without falling into sin.    

Why?  Because they are not being distracted with the world's activities which many of us do for a living.  They're not distracted by moods and rhythms of vocals and instruments which sway the mind from God's focus.  They're not 'hooping it up with the world, distracted from the nudge of the Holy Spirit to fall and pray.   God readily has their attention and is able to have immediate and ongoing and uninterrupted access to their spirits without delays.   

  I'm reading something into each of your posts which appears that you have some growing up to do.   No one has to agree with me on this.   And I'm not trying to isolate you from wanting to be around us here.   But it speaks clearly with your comments such as 'you find 'us' fun.  That you see those who are sold out, as 'fearful' of the secular world.  You can't be on the 'sidelines' musing at those who have a different walk with God, that excludes the secualar world you are adjoined to .

I'm in the secular world  and almost 24/7.   Music surrounds me almost every moment of the day.    I'm in the Arts with Music and Dancing, it's been my life since I was a child.   Music itsself has and will never leave me, my parents and grandparents kept me surrounded with music of all genres and I love it.      

However, I do not dare to call any person of God 'fearful' because they have chosen not to partake in the secular aspects of this world.   How dare anyone else call them fearful or afraid.  

What these Godly women (and men) have  is a fearful reverenge of the Lord.   They obey His call upon their lives and make no apologies for it.  These are the ones whom God calls to lay hands upon the sick and they 'see' results, not 'hope God heals'.    These are the ones who labor in prayer, fasting, and abstinence of pleasures (such as Daniel), and when they pray, they 'hear' from God and not 'hope He's listening.  

TDennis, I do not see you as a bad person, but I do see 'excuses' and your resistance to the fullness of God's call upon your life.    Going to hell hasn't a thing to do with your reason for this thread.   

I mean no harm nor disrespect of you, yet I find it so absurd that you would use the term 'afraid' of secular music.    

I remember when my family knew that I was serious about my walk with God; meaning celibacy, no casual dating, no drinking, no clubbing, no foolishness, period.    And my sister made the exact same comments which I've been reading in your posts.    

Your singing is not going to 'redeem' you.   If I'm calling this right, God has a plan to pull this rug out from under you to show you the true fear of secular music and the true love of why the others you call 'afraid', are not. 

Bottomline:   I think you came here to justify what God is calling you away from.   There's something about where you are that God is calling you out from.   He's either going to stir up the nest where you are no longer able to stay where you are  OR He's going to cut the rope that you are so tightly clinging to and calling others 'afraid of'.     

You see, it's a dangerous thing to say you are a Christian, and a 'light' and imspiration unto others, because God will always make us 'prove it.'   Always.  

He loves you just that much.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 16, 2009)

Ramya said:


> This Christian is 'afraid' of secular music because there are things that I don't want my mind on. I want my mind on Christ and His love and His will. I do not want my mind on sex, derogatory language, rims, drugs and whatever else frivolous things people sing or rap about these days. That stuff gets down in my spirit and has me all messed up sometimes. I'd rather just guard my ears and eyes than have to deal with the consequences of not being obedient to my convictions. Besides there are so many different genres of Christian music for me to choose from. All of my musical needs are met.


You're not afraid, angel.   God has set you apart as He did Abraham, to a higher calling.   

I'm in the world with it's music and flaire and I know why God separates us from such...to give us more of Him and less of the world's grief.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 16, 2009)

All of our experiences are subjective and personal.  I know what she means.  It might come out awkwardly, but we only know from those around us who gave us our experiences.  The struggle comes with finding that level ground we can thrive on without the extreme swings of the pendulum.  Often, we hurt those who hear our message because it was inplanted within us from pain.  There's an incredulence that there are those living on that level ground who are not inflicting a sever dolor on us.  It's sometimes hard to believe that others are sane.  Time and experience...wisdom...that's what helps us to open our eyes and see.  We sometimes speak as a child during this growth phase.  It's only expelling the hurt.  Those with sharper vision, they should be as a parent, hearing the hurtful words from the child...but thinking deeper than their surface and getting to the pain.  It's not really on purpose.  Finding the Jesus Way...individual.


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2009)

I am in so much agreement with this.... we as Christians are to guide ALL of our gates:

Eye Gate-  Ear Gate -  Mouth Gate - 

Whatever wou do, we should do all to the glory of God. *1 Cor. 10:31*

Music has the ability to affect our emotions and influence our actions. They call this a "slow fade"...



shortdub78 said:


> sometimes secular music can open the doors in the mind and lead someone into sin.  we have to guard our ears.  music plays a big part in folks' emotions.


----------



## momi (Jun 16, 2009)

Laela said:


> I am in so much agreement with this.... we as Christians are to guide ALL of our gates:
> 
> Eye Gate- Ear Gate - Mouth Gate -
> 
> ...


----------



## Laela (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, momi,

A _slow fades_ in a nutshell is when Believer slowly adapts to worldly standards. A believer could start out with good intentions but their choices (what they allow into their Gates) influence their actions.  It gets to the point where they get comfortable and don't see anything wrong with some things (like going to the club after church)...It doesn't necessarily mean the believer isn't righteous or not saved anymore, but they're moving away from God instead of closer, and are starting to justify "small" sins.. problem is, there's no such thing as a small sin.

That's why I think it's vital to constantly seek his forgiveness for bad thoughts, actions. Daily. Guarding our eyes, ears and mouth are vital, but it's our one-on-one relationship with God that's most important. That involves our hearts:  "Above all else, guard your heart"  *Proverbs 4:23*

We can pretend all we want with other people, but God knows our hearts. If we guard it, he'll keep it. He loves us that much.

HTH
There's this really nice song by Casting Crowns that captures this term very well:




momi said:


> Laela said:
> 
> 
> > _They call this a "slow fade"...[/_quote]
> ...


----------



## momi (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you.  This makes perfect sense.



Laela said:


> Hi, momi,
> 
> A _slow fades_ in a nutshell is when Believer slowly adapts to worldly standards. A believer could start out with good intentions but their choices (what they allow into their Gates) influence their actions. It gets to the point where they get comfortable and don't see anything wrong with some things (like going to the club after church)...It doesn't necessarily mean the believer isn't righteous or not saved anymore, but they're moving away from God instead of closer, and are starting to justify "small" sins.. problem is, there's no such thing as a small sin.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamaore (Jun 16, 2009)

All things are lawful, not all things are helpful; All things are lawful, but I will not be brought under by the power of any.

I love Music too much, I enjoy it and I can learn new lyrics in 2 minutes tops. I stopped listening to secular simply because of this reason. Even songs I hear for just 5 minutes, I already know the lyrics. 
It became an unnecessary and unuseful distraction. I stopped listening to secular music  a few years ago. And right now I am checking out lyrics of every christian song and dropping off those that spew unbelief. 

However my SO can hear the same song a hundred times and not know the lyrics no remember the tune. It doesnt affect him in anyway.
Things affect us differently, therefore we should take appropriate action as applicable.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 17, 2009)

mamaore said:


> All things are lawful, not all things are helpful; All things are lawful, but I will not be brought under by the power of any.
> 
> I love Music too much, I enjoy it and I can learn new lyrics in 2 minutes tops. *I stopped listening to secular simply because of this reason. Even songs I hear for just 5 minutes, I already know the lyrics.
> It became an unnecessary and unuseful distraction. I stopped listening to secular music  a few years ago. And right now I am checking out lyrics of every christian song and dropping off those that spew unbelief.
> ...



.....The same goes for me. 

My gym plays ALL kinds of secular music (mainly hip hop) so I usually bring my headphones. I left them home one day in a hurry. Hit the treadmill for cardio and could spew out just about everything I heard in that 30min. 

They were not playing old songs that I knew either. 

This thread has made for great discussion and I have learned even more from you all. Thanks!


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 17, 2009)

Somehow I need to grow up because I posted a a discussion topic...
This forum... is too serious for me...

*
<---- Somewhere growing up... as does everything on earth, at the same time...*


I guess I like a 20-something Jesus and you guys like yours with a gray beard lol.
However you perceive Him, He died on the cross for your sins...
the rest is just... the rest


----------

